# How to get shimmer effect?



## Pingutheguru (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi there, I have a 20 gallon long ( 30"x12"x12" ) planted tank and currently I have an aqueon t5 dual fixture ( not HO) with one 10 k bulb and one 6700k bulb. I was wondering if the only way to get a shimmering effect is to get and replace my t5 fluorescent fixture or if I can just add and LED to create the effect. If so what LED fixture is the best for plants and shimmering effects? Thanks!


-Luke


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

Kessil provides remarkable shimmer effect.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Any led setup with give you a shimmering effect, and then you can increase/decrease the shimmering by adjusting water agitation.


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

can't agree with that. Noticed no shimmer effect with the Finnex, BML, Ecoxotic fixtures I've used. Point source LEDs do this much better.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

My finnex planted+ 24/7 has great shimmer.


----------



## Pingutheguru (Apr 28, 2015)

First off thanks for replying and I've also heard about the finnex fixtures not shimmering. If I get a kessil how many for a 20 long? And will they be good for moderate plants on a low tech? Or too much algae? I've also seen the zoo med aqua sun led hos...would they shimmer and would the standard modules ( 4 white 6000ks 2 blue on 3 modules) be good for plants? Thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pingutheguru said:


> First off thanks for replying and I've also heard about the finnex fixtures not shimmering. If I get a kessil how many for a 20 long? And will they be good for moderate plants on a low tech? Or too much algae? I've also seen the zoo med aqua sun led hos...would they shimmer and would the standard modules ( 4 white 6000ks 2 blue on 3 modules) be good for plants? Thanks


Any LED that is "not dense" or VERY tight cluster will "shimmer"
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Marine-Reef-p/56545p.htm
W/ some surface agitation this will give you plenty of shimmer and plenty (prob too much but so will the Kessil until dimmed to a point of spending $100's for a night light ) 
of light.
The light above is just 20 "point" light sources..The Kessil is effectively 1.
Considering the color temp of what you currently are running the Beamswork will be a fair replacement for your T5.
Just avoid high density small emitter fixtures..

Kessil has a square "footprint" of about 24" square..


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*shimmer*

I have a finnex planted plus. No shimmer in my tank with this light. I personally don't like the shimmer. I have a current sat plus pro that produces lots of shimmer. That's the only thing I don't like about it , as I don't care for the shimmer myself. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Pingutheguru (Apr 28, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Any LED that is "not dense" or VERY tight cluster will "shimmer"
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Marine-Reef-p/56545p.htm
> W/ some surface agitation this will give you plenty of shimmer and plenty (prob too much but so will the Kessil until dimmed to a point of spending $100's for a night light )
> of light.
> ...










So will the fixture you linked be good for moderate plants and a low tech tank? And do you prefer this over the kessil?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pingutheguru said:


> So will the fixture you linked be good for moderate plants and a low tech tank? And do you prefer this over the kessil?


I personally never recommend "square footprint" lights for rectangular shallow tanks.. You'd need 2 Kessils for coverage.
'If" you want to spend that kind of money.. The Current plus pro is "Arguably" the most flexible choice.

The Beamswork "may" be a minor light downgrade from 2 "efficient" t5's (but an upgrade from non-efficent ones) but the spectrum quality is good (well a close-ish match to what you are currently running) and probably a bit more suited to low tech.. 

you still will have close to 80PAR at 12"
This is a "double" of the Beamswork.. Dividing PAR by 2 gives a rough estimate:









It is no secret that I'm not a "fan" of Kessils due to the lack of information on spectrum and PAR from the manuf..Something I can tolerate in "cheaper" products but not "high end"......... 

Note: You could do one Kessil raised up to cover the 30" length but then you have a 30" width.. LOT of light spill..

Shimmer:
https://youtu.be/2CmLLvg-PmE


----------



## Pingutheguru (Apr 28, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> I personally never recommend "square footprint" lights for rectangular shallow tanks.. You'd need 2 Kessils for coverage.
> 'If" you want to spend that kind of money.. The Current plus pro is "Arguably" the most flexible choice.
> 
> The Beamswork "may" be a minor light downgrade from 2 "efficient" t5's (but an upgrade from non-efficent ones) but the spectrum quality is good (well a close-ish match to what you are currently running) and probably a bit more suited to low tech..
> ...





So the evo 30" or the beams work for a better shimmer? ( and would I need two beams work )
And which one would grow dwarf sag and giant hairgrass more efficiently? Thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pingutheguru said:


> So the evo 30" or the beams work for a better shimmer? ( and would I need two beams work )
> And which one would grow dwarf sag and giant hairgrass more efficiently? Thanks!


Just 1 30".... 80-ishPAR at 12" will grow anything.  The 6500k Diodes are high in blue (a bit lacking in red though).


----------



## Pingutheguru (Apr 28, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Just 1 30".... 80-ishPAR at 12" will grow anything.  The 6500k Diodes are high in blue (a bit lacking in red though).


So it's settled 1 evo 30" LED. Thank you very much:icon_smil


----------



## taylormedic (Apr 21, 2015)

BigL_RIP said:


> can't agree with that. Noticed no shimmer effect with the Finnex, BML, Ecoxotic fixtures I've used. Point source LEDs do this much better.


I agree with BIGL_RIP; Kessil provides shimmer on its' own and has incredible light quality. All of my Kessil tanks have fantastic growth, beautiful shimmer and I don't agitate the water at all.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

taylormedic said:


> I agree with BIGL_RIP; Kessil provides shimmer on its' own


You do realize that is a physical impossibility...


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

"Shimmer" is just the surface ripple casting a shadow. This is a physical property that is not related to the kind of lighting used but by the interaction between water surface and light source. If you shine light in a shadow, the shadow disappears.

Single-point light sources can easily produce a shimmer effect because there is no light in the shadow areas. Broad light sources cast light evenly which reduces shadows. But if you raise the light high enough, the light source can become small enough to cast shadows.


----------



## Pingutheguru (Apr 28, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> You do realize that is a physical impossibility...


Hey would it matter if I get an evo 36" instead of the 30" because I can't find it anywheres and it'd just hang off the side of my tank a little bit. If not wouod the 24" be okay or will it be too much shade? ( I prefer little to no shade) thanks again!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pingutheguru said:


> Hey would it matter if I get an evo 36" instead of the 30" because I can't find it anywheres and it'd just hang off the side of my tank a little bit. If not wouod the 24" be okay or will it be too much shade? ( I prefer little to no shade) thanks again!


i'd never recommend a light that doesn't fit personally.


> Stock Status:Next shipment arrives July 2


----------



## Pingutheguru (Apr 28, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> i'd never recommend a light that doesn't fit personally.


Okay well would the quad 30" evo planted be too bright or okay?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pingutheguru said:


> Okay well would the quad 30" evo planted be too bright or okay?


I actually was referring more to the physical fit.. 
Shallow tanks are way too easy to over light w/out some control. Be it short photo periods/ screening/ dimming ect..
THERE are other options .. like this BUT I am not familiar w/ the overall "color"..
http://www.21ledusa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RBPFS30
W/ dimmer it is only $104-ish..
It is listed as a "reef bar" but looks to be overall not TOO blue. Plenty of lowish K whites, green ,red.. 
http://www.21ledusa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RBPFS30
A better overall output (watt wise w/ dimmer) than anything I've actually listed.. 

Actually it is pretty good since you can adj. the 2 channels separately..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pingutheguru said:


> Okay well would the quad 30" evo planted be too bright or okay?


I've changed my mind..  
See above.


----------



## jimmy1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Firend pls Do not think the problem is too complicated!Basically,MCU + high power led light 
or strip(www.ledlightmake.com) is done.
I enclose this web site(about low cost led) for your information.
You can choose to Mcu(Such as low power mcu:STM8L 150μA/MHz ； STM32L 230μa/mhz).


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> "Shimmer" is just the surface ripple casting a shadow. This is a physical property that is not related to the kind of lighting used but by the interaction between water surface and light source. If you shine light in a shadow, the shadow disappears.
> 
> Single-point light sources can easily produce a shimmer effect because there is no light in the shadow areas. Broad light sources cast light evenly which reduces shadows. But if you raise the light high enough, the light source can become small enough to cast shadows.


That was really interesting! And explains why I get a little more shimmer from my T5HO housing thats a few inches further away from the surface than the close fixture. 

And Im really confused about many posts on this thread...

My T5HO have a very SLIGHT shimmer effect near the output nozzle with the most water agitation. And my Finnex planted plus absolutely has shimmer. Not as much as a Halide, but it has way more than my T5HO lights...

I can't see why my lighting would be any different...


----------

